# Action shots and gratuitous close ups of Ralph and Florence



## BigTourist (Feb 25, 2011)

I've just uploaded an album of my two daft moggies, if you want to have a look you can find it here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/bigtourist-albums-ralph-florence.html


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

They certainly are a cute pair - remind me of Bonnie & Clyde! :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very beautiful cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

great pic! :laugh:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their so lovely


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup:


----------



## BigTourist (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks  They make me very happy!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

there gorgeous hun


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice pics,lovely and clear,especialy like this one.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love their names are they brother and sister they seem to get on so well?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great photos :thumbup: Especially liked the curtain rail 
Two very beautiful kitties you have there


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pictures! I really love the Peck on the Cheek and Cheese! So sweet! :001_wub:


----------

